# Вмятины с синяками на пояснице



## Akapulko (30 Окт 2014)

Мне 27 лет.
Беременностей не было. Сидячая работа за компьютером. У меня много лет болела спина в области поясницы, весной 2014 сделала мрт. Выяснилось что у меня грыжа 0,6см L5/S1 и протрузия 0,4см L4/L5.Через несколько дней прострелило так, что я на месяц слегла.Стреляло в ноги даже если лежа я шевелила пальцем ноги.Через знакомых нашли иглорефлексотерапевта,который очень помог.Стреляющая боль прошла. Осталась ноющая терпимая боль в пояснице. Делаю зарядку по диску Шевцова "Дедушкин секрет",который тоже посоветовали.После упражнений боли проходят.С работы уволилась, сижу дома, спину берегу,тяжелое не поднимаю, делаю упражнения. Не так давно начала замечать на спине ямки. Со временем они увеличились, в них появились синяки. Невропатолог удивилась, такого в ее практике не было.Подскажите что это может быть, возможно ли это последствия грыжи, на сколько это опасно. Какие действия предпринять чтобы избавиться от них.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2014)

А когда и что кололи в это место?
Если нет, то к дерматологу(спросить про склеродермию).


----------



## Akapulko (31 Окт 2014)

Врач,который делал иглорефлексотерапию,перед процедурой или во время, делал укол Алфлутоп 1.0.Это было в апреле.
Терапевт в поликлинике тоже заподозрила склеродермию, но направила к ревматологу. Завтра постараюсь попасть, (в поликлинике это не всегда удается)


----------



## Bravo (31 Окт 2014)

У меня была девушка со склеродермией, выглядело вот точно так же. Я помню, еще из Франции ей Мадекассол доставал..
============
С девушкой все хорошо сейчас, что "была" я не в том смысле написал.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2014)

Укол в какое место? В ягодицу или вдоль позвоночника?


----------



## Akapulko (31 Окт 2014)

Уколы делали с двух строн от позвоночника,в области поясницы.Мне кажется примерно в места ямок. К ревматологу так и не попала. Талонов нет(( Придется ехать в платную клинику.Очень хочется верить, что это все таки не склеродермия.Очень меня пугает она..


----------



## Bravo (31 Окт 2014)

Во-первых, не бойтесь! Своевременный прием лекарств - и болезнь больше не прогрессирует, а так она доставляет только небольшой косметический дискофорт.
Анализ на склеродермические антитела (Scl — 70) даст Вам ответ. Я бы, не дожидаясь направления сдал, все равно ИМХО на него отправят..
==========
Если туда кололи - вопрос, ЧТО кололи.. Что-то не думаю, что от Алфлутопа такое может быть, я проколол офигенный курс в ляжки, что-то ляжки без дырок.. А после алфлутопа не было там синяков? Может, синяки так отходят? Хотя это тоже не объясняет "дырки".
Как вариант, думаю, что это была какая-то поддельная гадость вместо лекарства, которая и вызвала такую реакцию..
А волосы в этих местах выпали?


----------



## Akapulko (31 Окт 2014)

Большое спасибо за участие в моей проблеме!)Я тоже не думаю что алфлутоп так повлиял. По окончании иголок я помню, на пояснице были синяки небольшие.Я не обратила внимания,т.к.после уколов это нормально. Еще во время иглоукалывания мне делали процедуру с небольшим разрядом тока,электрофорез по-моему называется.
Волос в ямках нет,но и вокруг почти тоже лысо)
После праздников побегу сдавать анализы.
Спасибо еще раз!


----------



## Bravo (31 Окт 2014)

Электрофорез обычно делается с каким-то лекарством. Вспомните, какое лекарство было на поясничных электродах, возможно дело в  нем.
Думаю, сразу еще попросят общий анализ крови сделать, с СОЭ, тоже можно (обычно в той же поликлинике, только чуть дороже, в Че стоит ~50 рублей).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Ноя 2014)

Внутритканевая электростимуляция.

А по уколам такую реакцию дают стероиды.


----------



## Akapulko (3 Дек 2014)

Была у ревматолога, сдала анализ на Антинуклеарные антитела (иммуноблот)-отрицательно.Была у двух нейрохирургов-сказали не из-за позвоночника точно.Сделала повторное мрт, рентгенографию с функциональной пробой,результаты все выложу.Быть может у кого то есть еще мысли по поводу моих вмятин.


----------



## Bravo (3 Дек 2014)

Akapulko написал(а):


> Была у ревматолога, сдала анализ на Антинуклеарные антитела (иммуноблот)-отрицательно.Была у двух нейрохирургов-сказали не из-за позвоночника точно.Сделала повторное мрт, рентгенографию с функциональной пробой,результаты все выложу.Быть может у кого то есть еще мысли по поводу моих вмятин.


Вроде как отрицательные антинуклеарные антитела не исключают склеродермии.. Но, надеюсь, ревматологу виднее..
А вот у Вас ставят снижение костной массы - надо вот на это обратить внимание тоже.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Дек 2014)

Рекомендую обратиться к за помощью к профессору кафедры неврологии Волгоградского ГМУ Борулину Александру Евгеньевичу.


----------



## Akapulko (25 Мар 2015)

Спасибо всем,кто мне отвечал и пытался помочь!Сейчас уже могу уверенно сказать что ямок почти нет!Спина ровная и красивая)Обошла очень много врачей,сдала кучу анализов-все в норме. Один очень хороший врач подсказал мне,что очень редко,но такое может быть от иглоукалывания. Мышцы в пояснице были напряжены, их иголками простимулировали. Иглорефлексотерапия мне очень помогла, я бы и сейчас такое же выбрала лечение. Просто когда не знаешь что это за ямки и пройдут ли они вобще,очень пугают разные мысли.


----------



## Bravo (25 Мар 2015)

Слава Богу! А ямки действительно были один-в-один как склеродермия. Пронесло!


----------

